
Game Programmers and the C++ collapse - pjmlp
http://www.alexisbreust.fr/2019-game-programmers-and-the-cpp-collapse.html
======
greg7mdp
I work on very large codebases, and I very seldom rebuild the whole thing. 99%
of the time I rebuild a small dll in a few seconds. The focus on the time it
takes to rebuild 8 million LOC is misguided imho.

Also, not using stl and boost because it is too slow? In my experience people
who make this argument often use significantly worse implementations with
serious shortcomings.

